# Scheduled DownTime: Server Move



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2003)

The server MT is on is moving Friday night, so we'll be offline a few hours.

===
On Friday, December 5th, between midnight and 4 AM, our data center will be moving our servers to an new facility. We anticipate no more than 4 hours of downtime during the move. The new facility will add additional capacity for growth and also serve as the foundation for enhanced products and services . We've included with this email some of the information that was sent to us concerning the new facility. The short version is, you don't have to change anything on your end. The new facility will offer better network speed with improved security and services.  More info is included below.  If you have any questions, please feel free to email me, or call us at 716-XXX-XXXX

Thank you,
Bob

=====

What changes will occur as a result of the move?

There will be no changes to your current server, products and services as a result of this transition. However, the transition will provide enhancements to physical and logical security with our own 24x7 Network Operations Center, network scalability, increased redundancy, economies of scale and a more diverse knowledge base.

What should I do to prepare for the move to the new facility?

Prior to the move of your server, we recommend that you obtain backup of all critical data and store the backup off of your server. While ensuring the safety of your hardware and data will be our top priority, we want to ensure our customers are protected in the event of unforeseen circumstances.

Will my IP addresses change as a result of this transition?

No, your IP addresses will not change.

Will any DNS changes be necessary on my part?

No, there will not be any DNS changes necessary.






Data Center Specifications!


Space
Raised Floor
5,000 square feet.
Cabinets
Chatsworth Products (CPI) 27" x 39" x 84" locking with internal vertical cable management and vented front and back doors.
Private Suites
Available upon request.


Power
UPS
Dual Powerware 160KVA.
Generator
Cummings 1000KW diesel generator with 7-day fuel reserve.
Distribution
Starline Bussway provides A/B power to all cabinets.
ATS
1600 Amp Automatic Transfer Switch.


Access
Primary
Cable & Wireless Gigabit Ethernet over multi-mode fiber to their national fiber network node located in adjacent building.
Alternate
100 Mbps Ethernet over single-mode fiber connection to the Denver Internap PNAP via XO's Metropolitan Area Network.
Available
ICG,Qwest and Level3


Security
Access
Controlled by card key system issued by NOC personnel staffed 24x7x365.
Surveillance
Toshiba closed-circuit digital surveillance system incorporates over 24 cameras and is monitored by NOC personnel.
Data Center Floor Access
Controlled by access card and biometric scan.


Environmental
Cooling and Humidity
Controlled by six (6) 30-ton Data Aire air handling units (AHUs) providing N+2 redundancy.
Operating Environment
Set at 68°F (20°C) with 45% humidity and a variation of no more than 4°F of temprature, or 4% in humidity.


Fire Detection & Suppression
Fire Detection
Multi-zone above and below raised floor monitored internally by the NOC and externally by Honeywell.
Fire Suppression
Dry pipe pre-action system that will not pressurize until two (2) mointors are triggered. Discharge will only occur in the area where the temperature would rise to trigger a fire sprinkler head.


Operations Center
Staffing
24 x 7 x 365.
Personnel
NOC personnel are well trained with CCNA, CCNP, CCSA, CCSE, MCSE and other certifications.
Monitor
The Network, facilities, and customers are monitored continuously by best of breed monitoring tools.
Remote Hands
Available for assisting customers.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2003)

*Note*

This is a reminder that our server will be moving tonite at Midnight Eastern Standard Time.

It should be back up and running by 8AM EST on Saturday.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2003)

The move was uneventful.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

